# 1ofaknd's Cars and Projects



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Guess i'll have my own space to post crap onto.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

48 chevy..el bandito. Built this for a contest, actually beat mr. biggs with this car if i remember correctly (he didn't stand a chance anyway) lmfao j/k big bro!! I think we were the only real builders since we were the only two that finished that shit, lol


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2007, 05:00 PM~9486664
> *Guess i'll have my own space to post crap onto.... :biggrin:
> 
> *


nevermind....looking good


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

few more of el bandito


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

57 chevy..one of the old issue kits with the opening doors and what not, not a great kit, but not THAT bad.

Painted this one house of kolor passion pearl i think. white roof with purple ice pearl over top. Engine from the 67 impala kit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

After some foil






































And finally sitting at the shop


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

60 impala, kandy tangerine with rainbow mini flake


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

63 convertible...still in the making


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work ryan


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD LIL BROTHER.  
YOU GOT TO GET THAT 63 DONE.. :worship:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

64' i painted with hok blues, and a touch of special sparkle (ppg vibrant pearls) added the kit decals before clearing
















































This is the second one i did..similar in color, but with a sunroof and skirts. This one was given to good ol' Mr. Biggs, for keeping me in check when i fuck up :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

i see ur still doin tight work..1ofakind :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 19 2007, 07:38 PM~9486988
> *LOOKING GOOD LIL BROTHER.
> YOU GOT TO GET THAT 63 DONE.. :worship:
> *


I'm trying man...but my chrome guy wont put the burrito's down long enough to get it done!! lmfao :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 19 2007, 07:40 PM~9487025
> *i see ur still doin tight work..1ofakind :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Welcome back to society bro!! How the hell you been?? :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2007, 05:41 PM~9487037
> *Welcome back to society bro!! How the hell you been??  :biggrin:
> *


 thanx..its good to be back..im tryin to get back on track again..i was with coast the other nite..hes more into his life size toys :biggrin: ...im coo though.i be tattooin to keep my head above water..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I"m sure everyone remembers the 67 me and 408nut put out....it's still out there somewhere kicking around i think


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 19 2007, 07:47 PM~9487084
> *thanx..its good to be back..im tryin to get back on track again..i was with coast the other nite..hes more into his life size toys :biggrin: ...im coo though.i be tattooin to keep my head above water..
> *


Sounds good man...stay out of trouble and keep your head up


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2007, 05:40 PM~9487027
> *I'm trying man...but my chrome guy wont put the burrito's down long enough to get it done!! lmfao  :roflmao:
> *


im lookin to start gettin some stuff chrome too..did u ever get or done any resin lincoln big bodies made?if not i still have mine to copy bro..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 19 2007, 07:50 PM~9487108
> *im lookin to start gettin some stuff chrome too..did u ever get or done any resin lincoln big bodies made?if not i still have mine to copy bro..
> *


nah, sure didn't. might want to talk to twinn about it if you are still wanting to do it, i've been busy, he loves that kinda stuff though :biggrin: lol


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2007, 05:49 PM~9487096
> *I"m sure everyone remembers the 67 me and 408nut put out....it's still out there somewhere kicking around i think
> 
> 
> ...


that [email protected]*kas sick... :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2007, 05:50 PM~9487177
> *nah, sure didn't. might want to talk to twinn about it if you are still wanting to do it, i've been busy, he loves that kinda stuff though  :biggrin:  lol
> *


whos that?im a lil out of date now days.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's the 79 cadillac RC lindberg hopper. Jevries hooked it up with real driving and hopping action. I shot some fresh paint and foiled it...probably time to do a new body for it, this one is getting a bit old


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 19 2007, 07:53 PM~9487193
> *whos that?im a lil out of date now days.. :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=13646


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's a 76 caprice i just painted up yesterday...shot some kandy brandywine over top of the patterns...after i get it cleared i'll have some new pics


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 LOOKING GOOD RYAN! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

65 convertible..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

65...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2007, 08:01 PM~9487267
> * :0 LOOKING GOOD RYAN! :biggrin:
> *


ya know...that's the exact look i was going for :biggrin: lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Olds cutlass..donor parts and engine from the monte carlo SS. Donk suspension modified for three wheel. Interior is from the donk cadillac kit. Photoetch grill. Graphics by "BONDO"


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

94 cadillac big body. cut down from the AAM limo and molded and recasted.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's a belair i painted up, has some ghost flames under the candy somewhere, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

done went and put the stank down on this 80's caddy coupe :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lookin good bro :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

s-10 with some tangelo pearl


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just plain tight


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Toyota hilux..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

bro you have some sweet builds ,looking real clean homie


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks man...


here's another hilux i did


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Those are badass bro


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

few more of the toyota mini truck


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn ryan your model at awesome and very clean


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 19 2007, 10:30 PM~9488442
> *damn ryan your model at awesome and very clean
> *


thanks man, i'm slow but i try to build em clean, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Dale Jr. nascar i built for my father in law for his birthday. This is one of the revell kits


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn ryan you really doin good


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All rides look sick......great job....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

GREAT WORK ON THEM ALL, YOU GUYS THINK THEY ARE CLEAN IN THE PICS ON THIS COMPUTER...........YOU GOTTA SEE THEM IN PERSON! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 19 2007, 07:31 PM~9489517
> *All rides look sick......great job....
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 03:46 AM~9490851
> *:werd:
> *


x2


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

a blazer curbside, all HOK pearls with an envoy front end swap


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

your paint work is top notch


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 20 2007, 10:06 AM~9491157
> *your paint work is top notch
> *


X2 very nice....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I like them all especially the dale jr car :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

All those muhtaf....model are nice :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

revell cadillac escalade


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really clean rides...........great work...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Very Nice Ryan, always liked your builds.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's another blazer i painted. Phatras has it now.

Kandy rootbeer over nova orange, with some pearl tossed in for good measure


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's a 61 impala that i did some work on for project59.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Oooooh I can't wait till that chrome get's here so I can get to building this fucker!!!! I have around $3-400 dollars already invested into this car!!!! It WILL be a show stopper!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

few pics of the 62 me and modelsIVlife built.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's my 88 astro van that got stolen from me :angry: :angry: :guns:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

2002 gmc jimmy. converted from a dub city


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i like that 62 fucker looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet ryan plus that astro looks 
siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick homie keep posting ryan


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

94 impala. Kandy organic green with glacier blue pearl


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

81 caddy..this was built when the first diecast version came out


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

started this monte..cut out the trunk and sunroof. shaved the handles and body lines on the hood and trunk. Going to try to do a replica of the Lifestyle car "Gangsters Paradise"


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE RIDES ARE LOOKIN FUKIN TIGHT.
? LOKO DO YOU STILL SELL MURALS LIKE THAT OF THE ONE ON THAT 61' IMPALA


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 20 2007, 09:47 PM~9496440
> *ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE RIDES ARE LOOKIN FUKIN TIGHT.
> ? LOKO DO YOU STILL SELL MURALS LIKE THAT OF THE ONE ON THAT 61' IMPALA
> *


yea, but im out of color ink right now


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

another 62


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 20 2007, 07:48 PM~9496458
> *yea, but im out of color ink right now
> *


ORALE VATO-DAT COOL HIT ME UP WHEN YA GET MORE INK CAUSE I NEED SOME OF THEM MURALS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

what did you use to weather that body , i was having that thought last night.......


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

dirt...some baking soda for the rust. different colors of pastel powders. dirty paint thinner...just build it up in layers bro. Floquil paints are your best friend for weathering stuff


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I used the same techniques on my other parts...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's a few finished pics of the caddy i painted


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 20 2007, 08:52 PM~9496488
> *ORALE VATO-DAT COOL HIT ME UP WHEN YA GET MORE INK CAUSE I NEED SOME OF THEM MURALS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Eh mang!!! Be maken sure you ain't dropping my mural on your shiat!!!! :biggrin: 
Actually IceBerg me and ryan came up with for the name of this car so hopefully he doesn't re-sell that name!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:worship: real nice work, its too hard to pick a favorite, there all nice rides!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks everyone!

Here's where the magic happens...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

my tamiya paint rack when i first got it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

2 tone monte LS painted for a customer


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

another customer creation


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

64 i'm working on right now


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

59 that i lost interest in


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

my workspace when it's actually cleaned up, lol


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

some super clean stuff 1ofaknd but i still love the blue 65 the best


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 21 2007, 06:13 PM~9503555
> *some super clean stuff 1ofaknd but i still love the blue 65 the best
> *


thanks. i was really happy with how that one turned out also.


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

shit if you lost interest in that 59 you could always send it my way :biggrin: love that color


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Dec 21 2007, 06:33 PM~9503685
> *shit if you lost interest in that 59 you could always send it my way  :biggrin:  love that color
> *


i just tucked it away back in the box, might bust it out again one day to work on it some more :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2007, 07:22 PM~9487436
> *Olds cutlass..donor parts and engine from the monte carlo SS. Donk suspension modified for three wheel. Interior is from the donk cadillac kit. Photoetch grill. Graphics by "BONDO"
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RANFLA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

current 64 project, will be clearing it tonight


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

64 turnin out nice and klean holmez :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks man

here it is..all cleared


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

64 is lookin tight bro!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 21 2007, 11:22 PM~9505512
> *64 is lookin tight bro!!
> *


it's still there...it's a 1/18 diecast, not sure where i got it from, lol. pretty detailed though


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

the blue cutty has always been my fav.i want it so bad. :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 21 2007, 01:38 PM~9503716
> *i just tucked it away back in the box, might bust it out again one day to work on it some more  :biggrin:
> *


waiting on chrome? :scrutinize:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 22 2007, 01:48 AM~9506490
> *waiting on chrome?  :scrutinize:
> *


nah, just got bored with it, lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Ryan I knew you had some nice builds, but just had never seen alot of these. NICE WORK Bro!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 22 2007, 03:41 PM~9509124
> *Damn Ryan I knew you had some nice builds, but just had never seen alot of these. NICE WORK Bro!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that shop is badass man


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 22 2007, 02:53 PM~9509494
> *that shop is badass man
> *


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 21 2007, 02:42 AM~9496981
> *Eh mang!!! Be
> Actually IceBerg me and ryan came up with for the name of this car so hopefully he doesn't re-sell that name!!!
> *


yeah that would be stupid!!! 

i still want that decal ...or maybe several


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Ah..... :uh: Ryan......you need to groom! look at the trunk! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

say what???


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 23 2007, 10:39 AM~9513901
> *say what???
> *


between the brake light and trunk lock cyl, there is a hair sticking out of the trunk!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lol...just a piece of fuzz from dropping the trunk on the carpet on my way outside, lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that 64 is coming out pretty badass Ryan :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Johan promo caddy


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

clean builds


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

"BIG BLUE" 64 YOU PAINTED FOR ME...</span>


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 09:18 PM~9545508
> * "BIG BLUE" 64 YOU PAINTED FOR ME...</span>
> *


I think i did post it up..you need to post the finished pics


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 27 2007, 07:19 PM~9545520
> *I think i did post it up..you need to post the finished pics
> *


THAT WILL BE ONE FOR THE NEW YEAR.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2007, 02:38 PM~9486998
> *This is the second one i did..similar in color, but with a sunroof and skirts. This one was given to good ol' Mr. Biggs, for keeping me in check when i fuck up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## ChevyKid (Dec 23, 2007)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love the colored grille in the 64. :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 31 2007, 10:28 AM~9571950
> *love the colored grille in the 64.    :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
I need to get this thing finished up, not too much stuff left for it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That '64 is layin' low bro!!! Nice!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love that '64 Ryan!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got some chrome parts for the 64..it's coming along. 













Front wheels are glued on, this will be the final stance, layed out


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

looks sick homie


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 23 2007, 11:41 AM~9513914
> *between the brake light and trunk lock cyl, there is a hair sticking out of the trunk!!   :biggrin:
> *


thats just from the body in the trunk..lol


RIDES LOOKIN GOOD!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

64 is badass!!! Can't wait to see that one in person! :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

some older pics of random shit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice truck is that the boyds hauler


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2008, 10:35 AM~9613556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat kind of wheels r these bro?????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 5 2008, 04:53 PM~9615235
> *wat kind of wheels r these bro?????
> *


x2

you sell them


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

those are just herb deek wire wheels


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2008, 12:32 PM~9613542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2008, 12:21 PM~9613474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that actually dont look to bad


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2008, 12:35 PM~9613556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you think itd be safe to twist these?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yes, of course. Just cut each spoke (the are connected in pairs) and twist each spoke a few times.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanx


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2008, 10:35 AM~9613556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The hubs are just a rivot cup now cause he can't find anyone to make the hubs...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

sucks to be him i guess, lol.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i wwant these rims where do i get umm


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 5 2008, 09:49 PM~9616719
> *i wwant these rims where do i get umm
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I GOT ME A FREE SET FROM BETO


IDK WHERE U GET THEM SOMETIMES THERE AT BIG MODEL SHOWS.
MAYBE BETO HAS MORE :dunno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 5 2008, 09:52 PM~9616738
> *I GOT ME A FREE SET FROM BETO
> IDK WHERE U GET THEM SOMETIMES THERE AT BIG MODEL SHOWS.
> MAYBE BETO HAS MORE :dunno:
> *


there you go you just had to rub it in our face :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heeehehehehe


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2008, 09:34 AM~9613553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that big rim a 1:12 scale if so how much for a set


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jan 5 2008, 09:57 PM~9616760
> *is that big rim a 1:12 scale if so how much for a set
> *


not for sale. that's a "Jayton" :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2008, 10:21 AM~9613474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want that resin Ryan :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

it's kinda shitty to be honest, lol


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2008, 11:02 PM~9618168
> *it's kinda shitty to be honest, lol
> *


He ever come thru on anything else for you? He was supposed to send me one of those.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 6 2008, 01:35 AM~9618408
> *He ever come thru on anything else for you?  He was supposed to send me one of those.
> *


nope, dude just up and disappeared


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I painted this awhile back..and decided to throw it together real quick..

sent a couple engine parts to get chromed...that's all that i need to finish it up and drop the motor in.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like this Ryan. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's a couple more pics of the paint.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jan 5 2008, 08:57 PM~9616760
> *is that big rim a 1:12 scale if so how much for a set
> *


WERE DID YOU GET THAT JAYTON WHEEL? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 24 2008, 05:05 PM~9774094
> *WERE DID YOU GET THAT JAYTON WHEEL? :biggrin:
> *


I got two sets from jevries awhile back :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good lil bro...


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2008, 07:55 AM~9619947
> *nope, dude just up and disappeared
> *


is that from the same guy that owes you the box of cuttys?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 24 2008, 06:36 PM~9774717
> *is that from the same guy that owes you the box of cuttys?
> *


yes, same flake


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

damn


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

my 64 is almost done. Got the engine bay finished tonight, and suspension all put on. All that is left is foiling the door panels, and plumbing the pumps


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin sick as always.....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2008, 11:02 PM~9618168
> *it's kinda shitty to be honest, lol
> *


I'll still take the jetta bro......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 24 2008, 07:12 PM~9776230
> *Lookin sick as always.....
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

64 is done. wish there was some sunlight out to get some pics. but it's too cloudy


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 25 2008, 01:44 PM~9782651
> *Very nice
> *



X2 homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 25 2008, 02:48 PM~9782678
> *X2 homie!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


^^ i agree :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

lets see the trunk setup


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 25 2008, 05:39 PM~9783436
> *lets see the trunk setup
> *


i'll post it tomorrow when i get outside. i got lazy and just tossed in a plastic setup real quick, lol.


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

That 64 looks sweet. I got one coming in the mail.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what do u guys use to chrome out the engines and chassis   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 25 2008, 08:21 PM~9784582
> *what do u guys use to chrome out the engines and chassis      :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


chrome plating homie


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin good homie! Makes me want to just put my 64 away!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

clean ass builds!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

CLEAN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

*Hella nice builds man! *


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice 64 homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT FOR SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's a 4x4 i've been working on a little. It's a 79 ford from model king. 

got 49" tires. 3" scale body lift. scratchbuilt ladder bars, lifted leaf springs, custom made winch. 

just got the chrome back a week ago or so. paint will be orange pearl with ghost flames. Here's what's done so far.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats going to be bad ass ! I like the lift you done on the drive train !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice dude that truck is badass!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks mini. not quite done with the ladder bars yet, going to add some small bars between the long ones still. 

here's the front grill and winch, i'm cutting the grill material out to make it more realistic.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

damn that shit looks real!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 8 2008, 10:13 PM~9899496
> *damn that shit looks real!!!
> *


It is real...no photoshop there! 

What did you make the winch out of and how are you doing the grille? Just cutting the back away slowly or using a knife in the openings? 

its sick.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin sweet !!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY SWEET BUILD BRO! LOOKS WICKED


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 8 2008, 11:15 PM~9899512
> *It is real...no photoshop there!
> 
> What did you make the winch out of and how are you doing the grille? Just cutting the back away slowly or using a knife in the openings?
> ...


just grinding away from the backside. then cleaning it up with a blade. It's hard because the heat from the dremel wants to melt the thin lines that i want to leave on there, so it takes a lot of time to do.

the winch was scavenged from another kit, and i made the hook and cable part.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice ford :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Dec 19 2007, 09:41 PM~9487595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Badass builds


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That 4X4 is going to be sweet bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin varry good


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

That shits badass! Very realistic!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

freakin nice bro i like the detail on that bad boy, gonna look sick when its done :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

beautiful models


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 9 2008, 03:50 PM~9903041
> *freakin nice bro i like the detail on that bad boy, gonna look sick when its done :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that truck is killer homie!!!!  




> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 8 2008, 06:05 PM~9899426
> *here's a 4x4 i've been working on a little. It's a 79 ford from model king.
> 
> got 49" tires. 3" scale body lift. scratchbuilt ladder bars, lifted leaf springs, custom made winch.
> ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn bro! When did you decide to build again? lol


Lookin badass bro! Decide on a color yet?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 10 2008, 03:00 PM~9909138
> *Damn bro! When did you decide to build again? lol
> Lookin badass bro! Decide on a color yet?
> *


i've been building dude, lol. this is my third build for this year. already finished two.

color will be sunset pearl orange, with sunrise pearl flames down the side


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice that will look great, You that man when it comes to paint jobs!


Gonna add a roll bar in tha bed?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 10 2008, 03:10 PM~9909190
> *Nice that will look great, You that man when it comes to paint jobs!
> Gonna add a roll bar in tha bed?
> *


i've got one ready to put in, not sure if i will or not though :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice i think id look great! All chrome or something! Looks great bro i cant wait to see more of it!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

DAMN RYAN THAT LOOKS SICK LOOKING..WHERE DID U GET THOSE TIRES..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that truck is badass homie!!! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

TIGHT!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This truck is just sick!!! I can't wait to see this finshed up.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Speechless .......Mastersuspension !!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

That truck gets a


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

just painted this one up tonight...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

graphics?

badass tho


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin sweet bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i like that color


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

is it just me or is the roof a different color? either way it looks good. those extended skirts look killer on there........


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i thinks its the glare from the light


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 29 2008, 11:30 PM~10062230
> *is it just me or is the roof a different color? either way it looks good.  those extended skirts look killer on there........
> *


it's different in the second picture, yes. 

and yes, there will be a mural, and maybe some pinstripes, dunno yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2007, 06:27 PM~9487484
> *94 cadillac big body. cut down from the AAM limo and molded and recasted.
> 
> 
> ...


what happened with this car!? :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice color on the big body! :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah dude thats sick!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 29 2008, 11:48 PM~10062337
> *what happened with this car!? :cheesy:
> *


it's sitting in a box somewhere. the hood warped from sitting so long, lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 1 2008, 07:41 AM~10064055
> *it's sitting in a box somewhere. the hood warped from sitting so long, lol
> *


Meh, just glue it shut.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY 1OF WHO'S RESIN IS THAT? BETOS OR TWIINS?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 1 2008, 03:19 PM~10065393
> *HEY 1OF WHO'S RESIN IS THAT? BETOS OR TWIINS?
> *


the blue one..is from beto


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

good builds homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 1 2008, 03:04 PM~10065608
> *the way i tell is beto has the cadi emblem on the rear side of the roof.. twinn has just the newer look without it.......
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i want a big body limo lol :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 1 2008, 04:04 PM~10065608
> *the way i tell is beto has the cadi emblem on the rear side of the roof.. twinn has just the newer look without it.......
> 
> im just assuming from my view tell me if im wrong
> ...


that one is not twinns..i cast that one myself. cut down from the AAM limo.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 1 2008, 04:23 PM~10065886
> *that one is not twinns..i cast that one myself. cut down from the AAM limo.
> *


 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ready to clear it...chrome is about to go out to the plater


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh shit! That caddy is sick! Nice and clean!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its fukin sweet bro them rims 2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 5 2008, 09:44 PM~10100282
> *its fukin sweet bro them rims 2
> *


x2


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovin' the Caddy Ryan!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Man, I want to start building a new ride seeing this!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good Rayn :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 6 2008, 10:47 AM~10104157
> *Lookin good Rayn  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya RYAN,... the caddy is lookin hella sick bro, nice color choice to homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks guys.

got it cleared today, will have some new pics later


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*LOVE THAT KOLOR, NICE LOOKING RESIN *:biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 5 2008, 01:45 PM~10096321
> *ready to clear it...chrome is about to go out to the plater
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Job Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 Looking good Ryan!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 11 2008, 12:24 PM~10142956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CADILLAC IS SWEET BRO. I LIKE THE TOP TOO.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: SWEET KIT BRO!! LIKE THE DIOROMA TOO!! KEEP US POSTED ON THIS CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

its rides like this that i look up to and makes me wanna build better. great work as always homie. nice caddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Body done, interior done. rearend done. 

got the windows in, they are all vacuformed, nice and thin. (thanks J  )

as far as i can go without the chrome plating. just need to do the front suspension, engine, and bumper treatments.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 11 2008, 12:49 PM~10143159
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  SWEET KIT BRO!! LIKE THE DIOROMA TOO!! KEEP US POSTED ON THIS CADDY :biggrin:
> *



nice and clean turely 1ofakind


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin Good bro!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 12 2008, 09:29 PM~10156176
> *Lookin Good bro!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2008, 09:30 PM~10156198
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>X3 *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 12 2008, 06:27 PM~10156152
> *Body done, interior done. rearend done.
> 
> got the windows in, they are all vacuformed, nice and thin. (thanks J  )
> ...


u gonna be the first gettin it all chromed out...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin clean homie,definitly nice work


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Balla ! i want one.... nice n clean man


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i really like it bro its got a classy type look to it ..cant wate to see it complete


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice, nice, nice!! Good to hear you used the vacformed windows! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 13 2008, 12:30 AM~10157437
> *Nice, nice, nice!! Good to hear you used the vacformed windows! :thumbsup:
> *


What exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 12 2008, 08:44 PM~10156346
> *u gonna be the first gettin it all chromed out...
> *


 :nono: :biggrin: 












*LOOKIN GOOD RYAN* :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 13 2008, 07:12 AM~10158035
> *What exactly do you mean by this?
> *


I used PET-G transparant plastic sheets and thermo/vacuum formed this over a strong gypsum mold. It's an easy way to create parts like windows, interior parts, etc.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Just built this one in two days. Primered first day. painted and finished the next.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TRUCK LOOKS FUCKIN CLEAN HOMIE!!!!!!! BAD ASS PATTERN JOB!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam bro thats looks sweet


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 5 2008, 12:09 PM~10341541
> *TRUCK LOOKS FUCKIN CLEAN HOMIE!!!!!!! BAD ASS PATTERN JOB!
> *


X2 Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

is the lac done yet


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nah, the lac has parts off at the chromer still. will hopefully be done by may 5 model show coming up.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Apr 5 2008, 09:09 AM~10341541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 5 2008, 09:37 AM~10341705
> *nah, the lac has parts off at the chromer still. will hopefully be done by may 5 model show coming up.
> *


May 3rd!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 5 2008, 09:09 AM~10341541
> *TRUCK LOOKS FUCKIN CLEAN HOMIE!!!!!!! BAD ASS PATTERN JOB!
> *


X100!! :0 LOOKS REALLY GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 5 2008, 03:22 PM~10342350
> *May 3rd!
> *


oh yea...der. i thought it was on the 5th again, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

painted this one yesterday. has a lot of patterns that can't really be caught in the pictures, but i tried.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

This one i painted awhile back for someone else, and they finally finished it. Put it on some hilux parts to make it adjustable.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good bro!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like that Caprice!

I never thought of putting that HiLux suspension under a Lowrider, nice!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

caprice looks good and nice elco :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

I PUT MINE ON MY LUXY BOTTOM ON MY CADI CTS ...i love um all bro nice builds in this thred


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin good homie....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 6 2008, 11:11 AM~10347521
> *lookin good homie....
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I'll have the garage diorama up at the show next month as well


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this is bad ass, nice work homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

nice builds as always!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are lookin sick bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wheres the 63 hidin at?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 8 2008, 10:44 PM~10368806
> *wheres the 63 hidin at?
> *


hah, it's in it's box. still waiting on parts to finish it off.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very Nice Bro...Love that LT1


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Very Nice!!!!!

cant wait to get started on mine


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 19 2008, 12:37 PM~10453695
> *lookin good homie
> *


x2 nice as always!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 NICE & CLEAN BRO, LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 04:18 PM~10454590
> *:0  NICE & CLEAN BRO, LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

that caddy is looking real clean homie


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 20 2007, 08:13 PM~9496707
> *Here's a few finished pics of the caddy i painted
> 
> 
> ...


Flawless work,all builds look great,,just love this Caddy


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

caddys sweet as hell!!! :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

sick work on the bigbody bro, lookin hella clean,nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BIGBODY LOOKIN GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice caddies bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work ryan really nice work


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 5 2008, 04:32 PM~10343160
> *This one i painted awhile back for someone else, and they finally finished it. Put it on some hilux parts to make it adjustable.
> 
> 
> ...



hey ryan do you have a hilux kit you would sell or trade? pm me


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik caddy bro, all the rides are clean


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

something else that is on the bench..This is a team build :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn 1ofakind that cutty looks clean it looks like your actual car  . And that light blue big body looks clean to homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY RYAN ON THE BIGBODY DID YOU SEND ALL THE SUSPENSION TO GET PLATED OR IS THAT HOW THE DONK IMPALA COMES?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 26 2008, 07:20 PM~10510458
> *HEY RYAN ON THE BIGBODY DID YOU SEND ALL THE SUSPENSION TO GET PLATED OR IS THAT HOW THE DONK IMPALA COMES?
> *


The only donk part i used was the rearend...everything else i had plated.

Here is what you get with the donk impala kit..it's all junk except the rearend, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 26 2008, 07:18 PM~10510446
> *Damn 1ofakind that cutty looks clean it looks like your actual car  .  And that light blue big body looks clean to homie   :biggrin:
> *


we built it to look like the real thing


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Actually Ryan is a hard core builder.. He made his real car look like the model. LOL..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 26 2008, 08:27 PM~10510760
> *Actually Ryan is a hard core builder.. He made his real car look like the model. LOL..
> *


haha, that's exactly it. Had to build the real thing first to see if i liked it well enough to make a model of it, lmao


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2007, 05:33 PM~9486953
> *63 convertible...still in the making
> 
> 
> ...




that 63,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,o my gawd!!!!!!!! clean


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2008, 06:13 PM~10510683
> *we built it to look like the real thing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

man that cutty is lookin good,looks just like the real thing :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2007, 05:38 PM~9486998
> *
> This is the second one i did..similar in color, but with a sunroof and skirts. This one was given to good ol' Mr. Biggs, for keeping me in check when i fuck up  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



a sunroof?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what about it?


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

ryan let them know our team build will be for sale when done! maybe you will get some bites...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Apr 27 2008, 01:59 PM~10515029
> *a sunroof?
> *


Let's see, a hole in the roof, yep, that's a sunroof alright. :uh:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 27 2008, 02:14 PM~10515105
> *what about it?
> *



just never seen a 64 hardtop with a sunroof.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that cuttys lookin great! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Apr 27 2008, 08:02 PM~10517216
> *just never seen a 64 hardtop with a sunroof.
> *


Look through any issue of Lowrider Magazine. There's usually at least one '63 or '64 Impala with a sunroof.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala+Apr 27 2008, 01:59 PM~10515029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337902
brains blown out fest


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

build something new,, just bumpin you up!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the 63 reminds me of boys in the hood all u nead is a ice cube figure lmao


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 5 2008, 07:29 PM~10343144
> *painted this one yesterday. has a lot of patterns that can't really be caught in the pictures, but i tried.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

nice....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mario aka LilJuan_@May 9 2008, 07:06 PM~10618656
> *:0
> 
> nice....
> *


X2.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 19 2007, 05:38 PM~9486988
> *LOOKING GOOD LIL BROTHER.
> YOU GOT TO GET THAT 63 DONE.. :worship:
> *


Hey menace are you the one I know from back in the days building models?Its Avo bro from the oldies car club S.F.V. I use to goto cactus classic shows and Ontario @ double tree inn


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 20 2007, 07:43 PM~9496392
> *81 caddy..this was built when the first diecast version came out
> 
> 
> ...


WERE CAN I GET 1 OF THE DIECAST 1'S ????


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice stuff you got here bro


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 28 2008, 03:33 PM~10755283
> *WERE CAN I GET 1 OF THE DIECAST 1'S ????
> *


check ebay. they redid them in plastic soon after the diecast ones came out.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I ALWAYS LIKED THAT BLACK CADILLAC BRO, MOTHER FUCKER'S CLEAN. I GOT TO DO ME ONE IN PLASTIC.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 28 2008, 01:33 PM~10755283
> *WERE CAN I GET 1 OF THE DIECAST 1'S ????
> *


HIT ME UP ON A PM DOG I GOT A FEW PLACTIC ONE'S.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 28 2008, 03:47 PM~10756274
> *HIT ME UP ON A PM DOG I GOT A FEW PLACTIC ONE'S.
> *


I'D PREFER A DIECAST 1 BRO .


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 12 2008, 08:27 PM~10156152
> *Body done, interior done. rearend done.
> 
> got the windows in, they are all vacuformed, nice and thin. (thanks J  )
> ...


what kind of wheels did you use on this caddy? lookin bad ass.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

mondo wheels....... you can find em on betos site.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 29 2008, 06:28 PM~10766077
> *mondo wheels....... you can find em on betos site.
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that looks sweet ryan. will it be at the next show


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

it might be

i got it painted, hasnt been cleared yet.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks great so far Ryan!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice work homie. cant go wrong with black on black. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

that 67 is looking nice


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn ryan that 67 is sick lookin..keep up the good work.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

nice 67...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 22 2008, 11:08 AM~10924744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good bro!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

nnnice!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 01:34 PM~10920559
> *nice work homie. cant go wrong with  black on black. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



X2 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin good homie...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 23 2008, 05:06 AM~10930529
> *lookin good homie...
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the 4x4 ford pickup finally got it's colors on. Sunset pearl, with sunrise pearl flames. then some gold and orange vibrance PPG pearl mixed in the clear to give it that little sparkle.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 1 2008, 11:56 AM~10989523
> *the 4x4 ford pickup finally got it's colors on. Sunset pearl, with sunrise pearl flames. then some gold and orange vibrance PPG pearl mixed in the clear to give it that little sparkle.
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass paint work homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The black 67 body is all done, interior is done except a steering wheel. Chrome will be sent off soon. this car is sold already, so gotta get it done quick! lol


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 1 2008, 11:58 AM~10989546
> *The black 67 body is all done, interior is done except a steering wheel. Chrome will be sent off soon. this car is sold already, so gotta get it done quick! lol
> *


Wat asshole is buying it awready?????????? :angry: :angry:    :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 1 2008, 12:57 PM~10989536
> *Bad ass paint work homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

piant looks sik bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very Nice bro 67 and the Ford are looking good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

like that orange!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 3 2008, 10:16 AM~11005249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's badd ass....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 3 2008, 10:16 AM~11005249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 beautiful! i love it!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 22 2008, 10:08 AM~10924744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: thats what im talkin about....cant wait to see more.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good on the 79...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

TTT :angel:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

R.I.P. homie... You are greatly missed....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:angel: :angel: Still miss him.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey J.....If there was a "like" button..... i would hit billion times!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

R.i.p Ryan we miss you homie


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i miss the homie too. got to see alot of his builds in person. and was lucky enough to have one of his builds. rip ryan


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BUMP, Make one Ryans cars the first MOTM


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> BUMP, Make one Ryans cars the first MOTM


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup... Only fair...


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Yup... Only fair...


*HELL YEAH!!! RYAN WAS THE FREAKIN' MAN BRO! ALL OF HIS WORK IS ABSOLUTELY EXTRAORDINARY & HE MADE IT LOOK EASY!!! :angel:*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got this in the mail today.... Gonna finish it and put it in a display case.... Southern NNL is in November, so I'm gonna show it off finished and give credit where credit is due...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Got this in the mail today.... Gonna finish it and put it in a display case.... Southern NNL is in November, so I'm gonna show it off finished and give credit where credit is due...


That's cool cousin!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LowRiderDyke said:


> you can use that to haul all your medical equipment around :thumbsup:


I was thinking of usin it to haul your mother around the hood so all the homies could have a turn with her...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

1ofaknd said:


> Olds cutlass..donor parts and engine from the monte carlo SS. Donk suspension modified for three wheel. Interior is from the donk cadillac kit. Photoetch grill. Graphics by "BONDO"


One of the best Cutlass ever built... RIP homie


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Damn I went through every page of this thread amazed waitin to get to the end to tell dude how much his work motivated me to get me back on the bench..didn't kno he was gone rip brotha you live on threw ur work


----------

